# Neighbors cows in my yard



## KGarner (Sep 8, 2011)

I just recently bought a house with an acre and a half, it is surrounded by pasture.  The guy that owns the cows, owns the land on one side and leases the land on the other, on the side he owns the fences are in really good condition, the side he leases not so good.  I knew that I could occasionally have one get in my yard, but before I moved in I went through the trouble of installing an underground fence to keep my dogs out of his pasture.  About a month ago a calf got into my yard and died, the dogs didn't bother it, when I finally got him (the owner) over there I talked to him about the fences, and he said he wasnt going to fix them because that is not his property.  What should I do?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Every day this week I've had cows in my yard, not one or two, more like five or six or ten.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2011)

I know this is the on-topic forum and I don't know the legality of livestock on your property, but I would invest in a large freezer.   Did the owner at least remove the calf?


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 8, 2011)

Unplug the invisible fence.


----------



## KGarner (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, he just hauled the calf to the back side of his pasture.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 8, 2011)

It might make a stink with your neighbor but you can either call the animal shelter and fill out a report everytime or call the sheriffs office and file reports.
They will fine him after they give him a warning.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 8, 2011)

If you want to keep this simple and legal then call the 911 dispatch and report the cows being out and is subject to wander out onto the road and cause an accident and it will not take the law enforcement long to get tired of this on going problem and they will take care of it for you.


----------



## KGarner (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to do it without causing a stink if at all possible, I think he's not feeding them, cause I have a burn pit in the backyard and Monday there were six cows around it eating wet card board boxes.  My house is a good ways off the road, some one suggested to run them out my gate cowards the road and let law enforcement take care of it, but thats not really the way I would like to handle it.


----------



## safebuilder (Sep 8, 2011)

I would try and get the land owner to fix the fence if the lease holder will not. Good fences make good neighbors....I would only use leo as a last resort. Ga does have a criminal code for cows getting out(they dont have enough to do under the gold dome)


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 8, 2011)

KGarner said:


> I want to do it without causing a stink if at all possible, I think he's not feeding them, cause I have a burn pit in the backyard and Monday there were six cows around it eating wet card board boxes.  My house is a good ways off the road, some one suggested to run them out my gate cowards the road and let law enforcement take care of it, but thats not really the way I would like to handle it.



That may be true with the drought we are in. Hay is low and prices are up..
But if a cow is anything like a goat, they will put their mouths on anything to try something once (or 5x )


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Sep 8, 2011)

KGarner said:


> Yeah, he just hauled the calf to the back side of his pasture.



If he did not bury it then not only can the local law but the Ga. Dept. of Agriculture can get his attention, also.

Remind the land owner if a cow gets out due to his negligence of not maintaining the fence and they make it out to the road then he may find himself as a joint, co-defendant in a liable lawsuit because it got hit by a vehicle and caused personal injury and/or death.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2011)

If you really don't want to make a big stink.

If the fence posts are in decent shape but there are gaps in the wire fencing, put up new barbed wire and leave it alone...


----------



## skiff23 (Sep 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> If you really don't want to make a big stink.
> 
> If the fence posts are in decent shape but there are gaps in the wire fencing, put up new barbed wire and leave it alone...



Dont do that. It is not your fence or cows. Have another descussion withthe livestock owner, if to no avail , shoot the cows. Then call him back. Sorry , but he is responsable for the cows and the law is in your favor. I actually had a majestrate judge tell me this. I had the same prob;em and the owner refused and made comments that I could not do anything,that is when the judge gave me that advise. But you can not do anything with the cows once they are dead, he has to remove them or the law will and charge him for it.


----------



## CAL (Sep 9, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> It might make a stink with your neighbor but you can either call the animal shelter and fill out a report everytime or call the sheriffs office and file reports.
> They will fine him after they give him a warning.



Exactly what I would do.The cows are his and his responsibility not yours.Anyway,the cows eating out of your burn pile could very easily get to something poison.If so I bet the owner would try to hold you responsible for the deaths.The owner is an idiot as he leased the pasture and everything good and bad went with it.The fence is his responsibility.Let him see you are not going to be run over and the problem will stop.

Years ago,I had the same problem with the neighbors cows eating in my crop.Every morning his cows were in my crop eating and destroying.I called the Sheriff and told him under no conditions was this going to continue.I had discussed this with the neighbor several times to no avail.He needed to fix his fence.I ask the Sheriff to please relay the message to the neighbor that the next time I saw his cows in my crop,I would shoot them where they stood.The neighbor corrected the problem and the cows stayed off me.Cows are a creature of habit and they will continue to get on you .Do nothing and you will see I am correct.Just telling you what worked out for me is all.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 9, 2011)

TheReelMe said:


> If he did not bury it then not only can the local law but the Ga. Dept. of Agriculture can get his attention, also.
> 
> Remind the land owner if a cow gets out due to his negligence of not maintaining the fence and they make it out to the road then he may find himself as a joint, co-defendant in a liable lawsuit because it got hit by a vehicle and caused personal injury and/or death.


I know this is a little off topic but we hit a cow once right infront of a guys place. 
Only cows around for MILES. Filed a police report and everything..
When approached by the police that night all the guy had to say to get out of it was "what cow? that aint my cow" and he was off the hook.
Body was gone before daylight the next day.




I agree with getting new barb wire if you want to keep a good relationship.
Ive seen some good deals for rolls on CL. 
It may be a financial and physical burden but sometimes that is better than having a neighbor with bad blood.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2011)

Call him every night at midnight to tell him his cows are out.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 9, 2011)

Talk to land owner, he may be willing to spilt cost of new fence.  Not sure what kind of dogs you have, but that may help with them.  Just keep in mind, underground fences fail, don't do anything that could be turned around on you. ie, Sheriff, them dogs were chasing my calves.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 9, 2011)

And by no means am I saying he would or should shot your dogs if they are in the pasture.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 9, 2011)

Moooove!


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> If you really don't want to make a big stink.
> 
> If the fence posts are in decent shape but there are gaps in the wire fencing, put up new barbed wire and leave it alone...



X2......and as someone else said, cows are creatures of habit and will continue to get into your yard.   

The question that I think you should ask yourself....."is this about the cows or about MY yard???"   For me, it would be about my yard. Not wanting all the grass torn up, chewed up and huge piles of cow chips all over the place. Personally, I would take some time and work on the fence myself. You have two land owners that you could potentially have problems with, or try to get along with. Then, if the problem persists, talk to the Sheriff and follow some course of legal action. 

On another note, I knew someone that had a problem just like this. After calling the Sheriff a number of times and the owner of the cows not doing a thing about it, he called the local livestock barn and had them come pick up the cows when they were in his yard.  Not sure what the final outcome was, but I'm sure it got the cow owners attention.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 9, 2011)

Dog Hunter said:


> Talk to land owner, he may be willing to spilt cost of new fence.  Not sure what kind of dogs you have, but that may help with them.  Just keep in mind, underground fences fail, don't do anything that could be turned around on you. ie, Sheriff, them dogs were chasing my calves.



x 2
Offer to help the landowner and your neighbor in improving the fence . It will benefit you too by keeping your dogs in your yard. If you try to offer to help and resolve the problem but it does not work, then call get a catch pen and call the sale barn. I believe the neighbor will work with you.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> if you really don't want to make a big stink.
> 
> If the fence posts are in decent shape but there are gaps in the wire fencing, put up new barbed wire and leave it alone...



x2!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> If you really don't want to make a big stink.
> 
> If the fence posts are in decent shape but there are gaps in the wire fencing, put up new barbed wire and leave it alone...



x4 or whatever we're on now...  The least stinky thing to do is to fence the cows OUT of your yard.

The least expensive (financially for you) thing to do is call law enforcement EVERY time they are out - of course this may have a larger social cost.

Good luck!


----------



## Knotwild (Sep 9, 2011)

My thoughts are that I would try to work something out with the guy if I could and didn't want to cause a stink.  Only you know what kind of man he is. I say that from a Christian perspective and experiencing how approaching things in a Christian way can bring surprising returns. However, if he doesn't care about them being in your yard, that tells me something about him.

I am pretty sure that if you can prove that his cows have damaged your property in any way, he will be liable for the damages. So, document everything with photos, witnesses, etc. As I mentioned above, the attitude you describe that he has indicates that a little tougher stance may be all he understands.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 9, 2011)

Section 4-3-4 Duty to impound livestock found to be running at large or straying

(a)* It shall be the duty of the sheriff, his deputies, or any other county law enforcement officer to impound livestock found to be running at large or straying. *Owners or operators of farms may also impound such livestock, provided that the livestock is kept in a suitable place and cared for properly; *such owners or operators shall receive the feed and care fee allowed in Code Section 4-3-10.*

(b) If an owner or operator of a farm impounds livestock, it shall be his duty to notify the owner of such livestock immediately. If the owner of the livestock is unknown and is not determined within three days, the person who impounds the livestock shall notify the sheriff of such impoundment; and the sheriff shall transport the livestock as soon as possible to a county pound as provided for in Code Section 4-3-11. The sheriff shall then follow the procedure set out in this chapter as if he had originally impounded such livestock.






Section 4-3-5 Notice of impounding; sale of impounded livestock; notice of sale

(a) Upon the impounding of any livestock by the sheriff, his deputies, or any other law enforcement officers of the county, the sheriff shall forthwith serve written notice upon the owner, advising such owner of the location or place where the livestock is being held and impounded, the amount due as a result of such impounding, and that unless such livestock is redeemed within three days from that date the livestock shall be offered for sale. In the event the owner of such livestock is unknown or cannot be found, service upon the owner shall be obtained by publishing a notice once in a newspaper of general circulation where the livestock is impounded, Sundays and holidays excluded. If there is no such newspaper then service shall be obtained by posting the notice at the courthouse door and at two other conspicuous places within said county. Such notice shall be in substantially the following form:

"To Whom It May Concern:

You are hereby notified that the following described livestock (giving

full and accurate description of same, including marks and brands) is now

impounded at (giving location where livestock is impounded) and the amount

due by reason of such impounding is dollars. The above-described

livestock will, unless redeemed within three days from the date of this

notice, be offered for sale at public auction to the highest bidder for

cash.

Date Sheriff of County, Georgia"

(b) Unless the impounded livestock is redeemed within three days from the date of the notice, the sheriff shall forthwith give notice of sale thereof, which shall be held not less than five days nor more than ten days, excluding Sundays and holidays, from the first publication of the notice of sale. The notice of sale shall be published in a newspaper of general circulation in the county where the livestock is impounded, excluding Sundays and holidays, and by posting a copy of such notice at the courthouse door. If there is no such newspaper, then notice shall be given by posting a copy at the courthouse door and at two other conspicuous places in the county. Such notice of sale shall be in substantially the following form:

"(Name of owner, if known, otherwise, 'To Whom It May Concern'), you are

hereby notified that I will offer for sale and sell at public sale to the

highest bidder for cash the following described livestock (giving full and

accurate description of each head of livestock) at M. (the hours

of sale to be between 11:00 A.M. and 2:00 P.M. eastern standard time or

eastern daylight time, whichever is applicable) on the day of at

the following place (which place shall be where the livestock is

impounded or at the place provided by the county commissioners for the

taking up and keeping of such livestock) to satisfy a claim in the sum of

for fees, expenses for feeding and care, and costs hereof.

Date Sheriff of County, Georgia"

HISTORY: Ga. L. 1953, Jan.-Feb. Sess., p. 380, § 5.


----------



## flatheadz (Sep 9, 2011)

antifreeze it will help keep him cool this summer


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 9, 2011)

flatheadz said:


> antifreeze it will help keep him cool this summer



WORST advice ever.Not only illegal..but really,do you want some animal..maybe even the OP's own dogs to die of Kidney/Liver failure..slowly. 
I say..talk to THE LANDOWNER,not the leasee,and tell him about this.I would mention that HE/SHE will also be liable for any damages done..especially to an innocent motorist. Tell him that you are willing to split the cost of repairing the fence(esp. if the fence is also the property line).If that doesn't work..then be done with being a "nice guy" & let LEO handle it..EVERY time. BTW..I happen to have a Blue Heeler that needs some exercise .Sleepr71


----------



## K80 (Sep 9, 2011)

Why should the OP go thru the expense of containing the animals?  He is not making a profit off of them.  I understand the whole good neighbor thing but if the owner of the cows was worried about being a good neighbor and having good neighbors he would keep his cows out of the mans yard.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2011)

K80 said:


> Why should the OP go thru the expense of containing the animals?  He is not making a profit off of them.  I understand the whole good neighbor thing but if the owner of the cows was worried about being a good neighbor and having good neighbors he would keep his cows out of the mans yard.



The OP says he does not want to make a fuss...That would be why I suggested fixing the gaps in the fence...It's a lot better then shooting them or giving them poison like others have suggested...The op obviously wants to keep it friendly


----------



## aligator (Sep 9, 2011)

Do it legal.  If you harm the cows and the courts rule against you you could be libel for:  The cows,the milk it would had given in its life time, the calfs it would have had etc.  It may take a while but you stay on the right side of the law.  It just a small thing  in life you have to deal with.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 9, 2011)

Get you a livestock trailer, open the doors and back it up to the hole in the fence. Put a sign on it, "Off to market". Now I'm not that stupid to believe a cow is willingly gonna just hop right in, but it might get the owners attention.


----------



## Buck111 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd work on a safe return program for his cattle and ask for permission to hunt on his property. Ya never know when you might need a favor from him.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Sep 11, 2011)

1)Fix the fence(while said cows are on your side). 
2) neighbor will eventually come asking"seen my cows?"
3) You will say"aint seen em since i fixed the fence"
4) buy a freezer the size of a short bus.
5) eat good for quite some time...

If anytime you feel guilty....invite said neighbor over for steaks.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Sep 11, 2011)

aligator said:


> Do it legal.  If you harm the cows and the courts rule against you you could be libel for:  The cows,the milk it would had given in its life time, the calfs it would have had etc.  It may take a while but you stay on the right side of the law.  It just a small thing  in life you have to deal with.


 Read over Sarahfairs post,you may find two words that works for either side....WHAT COWS?


----------



## aligator (Sep 11, 2011)

gunsaler111 said:


> Read over Sarahfairs post,you may find two words that works for either side....WHAT COWS?



Interesting.  You indicate a "common sense party" my response is a common sense approach.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 11, 2011)

gunsaler111 said:


> Read over Sarahfairs post,you may find two words that works for either side....WHAT COWS?



What cows after you invite a few friends over for a night of butchering cows.  Fill the ice box up first then tell him you seen his cows on more than one occasion wonder down your drive way to the road.   What cows
not stirrin the pot but cookin the cows.....


----------



## KGarner (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys and girls.  Over the weekend me and my other neighbor got together and talked to the owner together, this time he was more understanding, and fixed the fences.  He said if we see anymore out just let him know.  He's a pretty weird guy, not sure how to take him.  And I'm pretty sure he wouldn't let me hunt over there, there are lots of deer around though.  I asked him about fishing in a pond over on the backside that I fished years ago, with the previous owner and he told me the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- broke and it was all dried up, but I know it isn't.


----------

